# Horno Candy fcpk606x, no funciona, no enciende ni el reloj



## jefar (Sep 16, 2020)

Hola, queria saber si me podeis ayudar con este horno, le he cambiado los tres relés, he buscado por si había un fusible SMD, no lo hay, tampoco he visto resistencias que puedan hacer esa función, y no se por donde meterle mano, se que llega corriente hasta el conector (230v) que hay en la placa, pero ya no llego a mas....
Un pista es que se salio agua por la encimera, salto el automático y a partir de ahí.......


----------



## Javitron (Sep 23, 2020)

hola, una foto mejor de la placa ayudaria, si has buscado fusible entiendo que algo sabes ,
los fusibles smd son como u a resistencia con un 0 inscrito o f en la placa, pueden tener  nomenclaturas varias o incluso no tenerlas si localizas los cables que la alimentan verifica que llega voltaje y si es asi seguro que cerca de ese transformador chiquitito de la placa hay un condensador electrolitico de 16 24 o 30 v mas o menos, comprueba que tiene tension, supongo que habras buscado signos de humedad en la placa o corrosion


----------



## jefar (Sep 23, 2020)

Si, he buscado la resistencia y no la he visto, lo del condensador lo probaré y haré unas mejores fotos. Muchas gracias por contestar


----------



## jefar (Sep 28, 2020)

Aqui dejo unas fotos mas detalladas


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 28, 2020)

Lamentablemente no disponemos de la placa en las manos, asi que las fotos deben ser Si o Si de ambas caras.
Aparte, si puedes indicar qué hace cada conector, seria de muchisima utilidad


----------



## jefar (Sep 28, 2020)

Ok aqui lo dejo


Y aqui dejo los condensadores.
Podria ser la R65 el fusible?

He comprobado el R65 y parece ser un puente, tiene continuidad


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2020)

El capacitor electrolítico de 400 V , tiene los 310 Vdc ?


----------



## jefar (Sep 28, 2020)

No lo sé, no lo he llegado a medir con voltaje, solo he comprobado que a la placa le llegaban los 220V, como ya sabes no tengo mucha idea y no queria causar un corto , ya que está muy mal para medir enchufandolo al horno, habia pensado en meter los 220v directamente pero no se si necesitaria los otros dos cables que van en la conexion


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2020)

Le sueldas dos cables aislados debajo del capacitor y mides con cuidado !


----------



## jefar (Sep 28, 2020)

Ok, mañana lo intento y ya te digo si le llega o no y cuanto le llega. 
¿Entonces le sueldo dos cables al condensador, luego pongo el conector en su sitio y enchufo a la red? y estando enchufado mido el condensador, ¿no es asi?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2020)

Yo creo que para esa medición se podría hacer sobre la mesa , metiendo los 220 Vac por dónde corresponda


----------



## jefar (Sep 28, 2020)

Ok, pues lo intento asi, porque de la otra forma casi no hay sitio con el horno


----------



## Javitron (Sep 28, 2020)

ya que va a realizar la medicion, podria marcar con un rotulador los otros condensadores y que compruebe tambien su tension no? por lo menos los de 25v, es mas, podria empezar con ellos, si esos tienen tension no le hace falta medir el de 400v.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 28, 2020)

Hola, te aconsejo conectar una lámpara de filamento de 220V/40W en serie con la entrada de alimentación.
2do. Punto, parece que se trata de una fuente conmutada, y  no puedo apreciar si es aislada o NO, porque representaría un peligro para Ud.
3er. Punto, en esas condiciones, mejor llevar el tema a manos idóneas. Para aprender viene bien, pero sin fundamentos no vas a llegar más lejos que dañar más el dispositivo o gastar dinero inútilmente.


----------



## jefar (Sep 29, 2020)

Esta mañana antes de salir de casa he mirado y he visto que el condensador de 400v está justo debajo de esta plaquita, empezaré por los pequeños.....otra cosa no me importa si la placa se rompe, contaba con comprar una nueva que son 70€, pero si no se rompe mejor....


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 29, 2020)

Tienes que medir las tensiones que entrega la fuente. No sirve de mucho cambiar cosas por las dudas.


----------



## jefar (Sep 29, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Tienes que medir las tensiones que entrega la fuente. No sirve de mucho cambiar cosas por las dudas.


Ya, pero estoy aprendiendo y bueno voy poco a poco y no sé muy bien como empezar con la placa, mediré los condensadores como me han dicho
Acabo de medir los 3 condensadores pequeños y os dejo una foto de lo que miden, el de 400 v no lo he medido porque tengo que quitar la chapa que hay encima, pero si tengo que medirlo la quito.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 29, 2020)

Si la fuente es aislada, te darás cuenta porque si hay un trasnformador verás de un lado toda una sección que no está conectada eléctricamente al resto de la placa. Sólo mide tensión en la salida de los diodos rectificadores de la etapa secundaria.


----------



## jefar (Sep 29, 2020)

Transformador solo hay este
También por si sirve de algo, he medido las resistencias de 1M (todas) de 1/4w y no me dan ninguna medida ni continuidad, sin embargo la de 100ohm si mide bien...Ojo las he medido en placa. Por si es alguna pista

El transformador por la parte de abajo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 29, 2020)

Esas tensiones son estables?
La tensión de 5V, es la que alimenta al sistema digital.
Así que puedes dejar de buscar en la fuente y seguir dicha tensión hasta dónde debería llegar.


----------



## jefar (Sep 29, 2020)

Si, son estables


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 29, 2020)

Ahora tienes que encontrar la tensión que alimenta al microcontrolador.


----------



## jefar (Sep 30, 2020)

Ok, pero yo de electronica digital ni idea, estoy con electronica basica.....el datasheet del  PIC16F1939 tiene ,as de 400 paginas....voy a ver cual es la alimentacion y su voltaje


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 30, 2020)

jefar dijo:


> Ok, pero yo de electronica digital ni idea, estoy con electronica basica.....el datasheet del  PIC16F1939 tiene ,as de 400 paginas....voy a ver cual es la alimentacion y su voltaje


Identifica los pines VDD y GND. Entre ellos debe haber 5V.


----------



## jefar (Sep 30, 2020)

Este es el diagrama, no se muy bien donde medir......


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 30, 2020)

Mide entre el pin 6 y 28 o bien entre el pin 7 y 29. Ten cuidado de no cortocircuitar con las puntas de prueba durante la medición. Ya que puedes complicar más las cosas.
Es conveniente ver hacia dónde se aleja la pista que llega a esos pines, y ni bien encuentres algún contacto de soldadura, desde ahí realizar las mediciones. Se comprende?


----------



## jefar (Sep 30, 2020)

Si, lo entiendo, pero no se si voy a ser capaz de medir con las puntas del tester, son bastante gordas


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 30, 2020)

jefar dijo:


> Si, lo entiendo, pero no se si voy a ser capaz de medir con las puntas del tester, son bastante gordas


Casualmente, te indiqué cómo debes hacerlo.
NO midas directamente en los pines, 
SINO, que debes seguir las pistas de cada pin y tomas medida en otros puntos de esa misma pista!
Debería haber un condensador cerca del controlador, que está conectado exclusivamente a esos pines. Entonces puedes medir en los terminales de dicho condensador.


----------



## jefar (Sep 30, 2020)

Ok mejor así porque con el tester me era imposible, el condensador más cercano es el de 400v


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 30, 2020)

No nos estamos entendiendo.
Vos crees que el condensador de 300V puede alimentar directamente al controlador??
Sólo aplica un poquito de sentido común.
Va con un ejem.
Estás en tu vivienda y quieres medir la tensión en un tomacorrientes, pero se da la casualidad que hay un mueble enfrente y no puedes llegar a él.
Entonces que se puede hacer?,  pues medir en el tomacorrientes más cercano, ( NO tópica, SINO eléctricamente cercano).
Entendiéndose y cerciorandose que ambos tomacorrientes están conectados a la misma línea.
Hazte una idea que al controlador.entre VDD y VSS debería llegar 5V.
Con el equipo apagado busca en modo continuidad algún condensador pequeño muy pequeño cerca del microcontrolador que esté DIRECTAMENTE conectado a los pines antes mencionados.


----------



## jefar (Sep 30, 2020)

Si, te entiendo, lo que te decia que el condensador mas cercano es el de 400V, pero he medido continuidad y el pin 6 va a los condensadores de 25v
y el 28 a una bobina L1 SMD, ahora miraré el pin 7 y el 29


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 30, 2020)

Pues mide en el punto dónde dices que va a los condensadores de 25V y en la bobina L1.
Que tensión hay allí?


----------



## jefar (Sep 30, 2020)

El 7 y el 29 va a unos condensadores SMD


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 30, 2020)

Sólo resta medir la tensión entonces.


----------



## jefar (Sep 30, 2020)

Del 6 al 28, 4,8 Vdc y del 7 al 29 fluctua entre 4.8 y 4.9 Vdc


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 30, 2020)

Bien, busca indicios de humedad en la placa. Y limpia con alcohol, si es isopropílico, sería ideal.


----------



## jefar (Sep 30, 2020)

No, eso ya lo hice, se le salió a mi hija agua estando nosotros de vacaciones en agosto y al llegar miré a ver si estaba húmeda y la limpié con alcohol isopropilico aunque estaba seca


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 30, 2020)

Busca pistas corroídas por el agua.
Por lo que veo, hay más tensiones secundarias que alimentan el circuito, por ejem 12V o algo así. Chequea hasta dónde llegan.


----------



## jefar (Oct 1, 2020)

Y no tendria que mirar el datasheet del display?. porque no enciende, aunque voy a comprar la placa voy a seguir intentando arreglar esta


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 1, 2020)

Primero cerciorate que el resto funcione, es decir, que puedas empezar una "coccion" sin necesidad de ver el display, ya que puede que el problema no sea el display. Por otro lado, no todos los display tienen datasheet (o no accesibles), o no son faciles de medir.


----------



## jefar (Oct 2, 2020)

Pero el problema es que no sé cuáles son los componentes que van al horno para hacer que este funcione


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 2, 2020)

El compañero se refiere, a que pongas el equipo en funcionamiento cómo usuario, sin considerar al display que no muestra nada.


----------



## jefar (Oct 2, 2020)

Pues es verdad, no he llegado a poner el horno en funcionamiento, no se si funciona o no.....solo al ver que el display no funcionaba he pensado que el horno tampoco.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 2, 2020)

jefar dijo:


> Pues es verdad, no he llegado a poner el horno en funcionamiento, no se si funciona o no.....solo al ver que el display no funcionaba he pensado que el horno tampoco.


Pues, deberías probarlo.


----------



## jefar (Oct 5, 2020)

Bueno, probado, no funciona nada, no se si dije que habia saltado el magnetotermico, me imagino que fue por el agua-


----------

